# qemu (KVM) Update --> Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers

## Tinitus

Hallo,

seit dem Update auf die neueste virt-manager Version bekomme ich beim Start meiner VM mit WinXP nur die Fehlermeldung:

Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers

Neustart mit Strg+Alt+Entf

über die Konsole kann ich die VM noch starten...leider habe ich aber keinen Zugriff auf das Netzwerk, da die Netzwerkbrücke nicht eingebunden wird.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

G. Roland

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Tinitus,

ein paar mehr Infos wären hilfreich. Wie hast du denn das "XP-Laufwerk" eingerichtet? Ist es eine Partition, eine Datei oder ein gemountetes Netzwerk-Dateisystem?

Und manuell kannst du da ganz normal drauf zugreifen?

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Tinitus,
> 
> ein paar mehr Infos wären hilfreich. Wie hast du denn das "XP-Laufwerk" eingerichtet? Ist es eine Partition, eine Datei oder ein gemountetes Netzwerk-Dateisystem?
> 
> Und manuell kannst du da ganz normal drauf zugreifen?

 

Hallo,

ist ein Image in einer RAW Datei. Und ja über die Konsole kann ich die VM ganz normal starten. Lediglich ohne Bridge Netzwerk.

G. Roland

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Update auf die CVS Version kann ich wieder auf meine wichtigsten VM's zugreifen. Neu erstellte gehen aber immer noch nicht richtig.

G. Roland

----------

